# AML GP60



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

An email I recieved from AML says to now expect the GP60 next spring. What's it been 3 years now since it was announced?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

All good things come to those who wait.....


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I would love to add GP60 wide cab's for commuter service.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I sure will be glad to see these ship. I was thinking they had gone the way of the Aristo SD 9s. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First diesel for a company that is new to 1:29 and "compatibility" with USAT and Aristo stuff.... disappointing, but understandable. 

I'm guessing it's drivetrain design, that's got to be completely new to a company that uses pittman motors in the firebox. Getting a diesel brick to work well is an evolution, look at all the changes Aristo went through to get something that's pretty bulletproof. 

Only a guess though. I'm hoping that they design a great drivetrain, so they can follow the GP60 with a 3 axle loco, like an SD7/9 or an RSD series, etc. 

(hello Fred D. !!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you thinking about MBTA commuter trains? (the clue being the B&M GP avatar) 
I'm envisioning a GP60W being painted like an MBTA GP40MC. http://photos.nerail.org/showpic/?2...PE=SIMPLE&PAGE=2&BOOL=ALL&SEARCHSTRING=gp40mc 

My other hobby is HO trains, (Boston and points north).....where I run MBTA, Amtrak Downeaster, and Guilford. I was able to kitbash a GP40x into a GP40mc...but I still need to finish the paint job. 

Ever since LGB announced the amfleets and P-42's, I've dreamed about having a downeaster and MBTA commuter in largescale, but it would take a lot of work! I'd have to scratchbuild F-40PHC's and Comet coaches/cabs.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

s4 

Exactly what I was thinking. I am orginally from the Boston area and wish somebody would come out with a commuter type locomotive. The GP60M will be the closest thing. 

Nate


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*At some point one has to wonder if Accucraft is really serious about this 1/29 AML line of *
*trains... I've yet to see anything from that quarter that gets me excited, somehow another *
*40 ft boxcar didn't do much for me, did buy a couple though, their nice, but certainly no *
*nicer than USA's offering, and certainly not needed, Aristo & USA have had the 40 ft *
*boxcar scene covered for YEARS now.... One would've thought U'd bring out something *
*for Ur first effort into the field **that **hadn't **already been being produced for the last 20 yrs, *
*I heard awhile back that they **were disappointed with the sales figures!! Gee, I wonder why ??*
*They've recently come out with a stock car, another car that the "other guys" already have *
*too, I suspect the demand for stock cars would be rather modest in any case... See they have *
*announced a double -door 40 ft boxcar too, but Aristo has already has some pretty nice ones*
*of those out too... **U have to wonder if this **GP60 that we've **been hearing about for YEARS *
*will ever get here, and while I have nothing **against a GP60, I do have to wonder about the *
*choice of a relatively obscure, low production **locomotive for Ur first loco effort in 1/29...*
*These folks need to start producing some new things, things that the market isn't already *
*saturated with, things that **lots of folks will want, so far theres **been **little more than **yawners,*
*coming from, or announced from AML... *

*Paul R...*


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Find a Great Trains F40 in 1/32 with some of their single level cars and go for it. I am doing Boston and points south. Actually N.E. Corridor. Wish I could get an F40, FL9 and F10 in 1/29. 
LAO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 26 Jul 2009 05:07 AM 
*At some point one has to wonder if Accucraft is really serious about this 1/29 AML line of *
*trains... I've yet to see anything from that quarter that gets me excited, somehow another *
*40 ft boxcar didn't do much for me, did buy a couple though, their nice, but certainly no *
*nicer than USA's offering, and certainly not needed, Aristo & USA have had the 40 ft *
*boxcar scene covered for YEARS now.... One would've thought U'd bring out something *
*for Ur first effort into the field **that **hadn't **already been being produced for the last 20 yrs, *
*I heard awhile back that they **were disappointed with the sales figures!! Gee, I wonder why ??*
*They've recently come out with a stock car, another car that the "other guys" already have *
*too, I suspect the demand for stock cars would be rather modest in any case... See they have *
*announced a double -door 40 ft boxcar too, but Aristo has already has some pretty nice ones*
*of those out too... **U have to wonder if this **GP60 that we've **been hearing about for YEARS *
*will ever get here, and while I have nothing **against a GP60, I do have to wonder about the *
*choice of a relatively obscure, low production **locomotive for Ur first loco effort in 1/29...*
*These folks need to start producing some new things, things that the market isn't already *
*saturated with, things that **lots of folks will want, so far theres **been **little more than **yawners,*
*coming from, or announced from AML... *

*Paul R...*

Well I see your point about the boxcars--lots of good 40 footers available. But AML has made a lot of very cool stuff. The 0-6-0 switcher is a great model. The like steam K4 is very cool looking and I really like the new B&0 dockside--I've got one pre-ordered in live steam


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, the big problem we face with the Great Trains F-40PH is the 1/32 issue. Most of us are heavily invested in 1/29 or larger.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer the higher level of detail, and the simple mounting of Kadee 830 on the USAT and AML box cars. In particular, the door latches are not scale and look toylike. 

AML did bring other road names into the 40' box car arena, and I'm thankful for that (I have a number of 4 car sets). 

I also like the stock car, again the deails on the Aristo look toylike to me. 

I do have the 0-6-0 as well, and it is sweet... ' 

So, I don't think that you can ask if they are serious.... they spent a lot of money on molds... that's serious $$ 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the Bethgons look pretty nice and the K4's are sweet!


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

The Bethgons haven't been shipped yet have they? I want a bunch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a K4 also, I found the right decoder for it, a Zimo... has the BEMF controlled sounds like the QSI, and does not freak out with the Pittman planetary drive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to see the gons as I may want a few also. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I used to live in Middleboro, Mass which hosted the SEMASS energy plant Actually it was on the Rochester/Middleboro line. They burned trash as their source for electricity. It is now served by the Massachusetts Coastal RR and since they recently acquired the new contract they converted Bethgon's for trash service. They call it the "Energy train". The bethgon's have a tarp cover and are modified for the rotary dumper at SEMASS. The dumper literally picks up the bethgon and flips it over to empty the trash. cars are loaded one at a time. Cool operation I hope to model some day.Of course the AML Bethgon's will have to recieve the holding points for the "Claw".

By the way, I am managing to stay in G as work and other things have worked out. Thank God ya know? He always seems to come through at the last minute every time.


----------

